# water insects



## wuwu (Aug 7, 2006)

has anyone ever used water insects for food? i got hiking a lot and in the trails with streams, there's always a lot of water insects like giant water bugs, water striders, damselfly &amp; dragonfly larvae, cadisfly larvae, etc. they're very abundant and easy to catch so i thought they would be a good and free food source. i don't see why it woulnd't be ok since they are insects. ok course i'll probably be handfeeding them.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't see why you couldn't feed them to a mantis. I feed mine about anything I can find.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 7, 2006)

DO NOT FED THEM WATER STRIDERS, WATER SCORPINS, OR GINAT WATER BUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :!: :!: :!: These insects are like bees except they injet a paralizing venom that will turn your mantis to mush. They are all classified as assassin bugs. The reason why they are so dangerous is because where the mantis catches the insect. Almost all of the time the mantis will grap its prey around the head....this is where the biting beak of assassin bugs are located. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## wuwu (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the concern but i'm fully aware of water strider's and water bug's beak. i used to keep and breed them in the past. i was going to kill them first before hand feeding them. even if they're alive, it's pretty much the same risk as feeding them spiders, which some people seem to do.


----------

